# Biggest Hype Cuban Cigar?



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

That's right in your honest opinion what's the most expensive most lack luster cigar or cigars you have smoked.
Most recently for me.
The La Esception Italian Re


----------



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

I would say, for me, it would have to be the Partagas Lusitania. Folks used to rave about these. For some reason I never got a good one. I have tried at least a few dozen and most either had construction issues or were bland.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

For me, this is an easy one. The incredible hype around the Cohiba Maduro 5 release.

The 5 year old special wrapper.

A true Cuban Maduro.

A new line of Cohibas.

It was insane. I spent $40 each for a couple Genios from a LCdH in the Caymans early in their release.

I was really really disappointed.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Subscribing to see which ones I may pass on.

Bob, interesting that you mentioned the Cohiba maduro. I was gifted a few last year but have yet to fire one up. Are they bad or just not worth the price?


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

piperdown said:


> Subscribing to see which ones I may pass on.
> 
> Bob, interesting that you mentioned the Cohiba maduro. I was gifted a few last year but have yet to fire one up. Are they bad or just not worth the price?


Some love them, but they taste nothing like a Cohiba. I had hoped they might taste like a Cohiba Sublime EL 04, which had dark wrappers.

Nope.

They remind me of nothing in the Havana line.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I would say the Party Lusi for me but the 898 makes up for it in spades. The 898s have been wonderful and the Lusi's have been ho to the hum.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

The Maddy's as a whole have been a great disappointment.
Have also had a few Reservas that were not worth the price of admission....
I think time will on a lot of recent production high-end stuff.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Some love them, but they taste nothing like a Cohiba. I had hoped they might taste like a Cohiba Sublime EL 04, which had dark wrappers.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> They remind me of nothing in the Havana line.


Bob, thanks for letting me know. I'm curious now and may have to fire one up in another week or two to see what they are like. It will be interesting to compare them to maduro's that I do like and compare them to the prices I pay.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Partagas Shorts....terrible cigar... The most over hyped, expensive $5 cigar on the planet. I wish people would stop buying and talking about how flippin great they are so I could find more to hate!

I think anything that has a limited band on it myself.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

The RASS for me has never done it. Lots of draw issues and bland flavor. I guess the few ive had could have been bad but who knows.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

I have to agree with the Cohiba Maduro's. I bought a box of genios and have smoked one so far. It wasn't bad, but there are many NC maduro's I prefer much more. Hopefully some time will improve them. I also had the smaller secretos and was not impressed by those either. Honestly an Undercrown beats the crap out of the Cohiba maddys IMO.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

the amount of hype is proportional to the number of bands on the cigar...3 or more bands=big hype...bigger letdown...no bands=good smoke probably.

derrek


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

The Monte 2- ..its a love-hate relationship i have for this cigar


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

dvickery said:


> the amount of hype is proportional to the number of bands on the cigar...3 or more bands=big hype...bigger letdown...no bands=good smoke probably.
> 
> derrek


Remember when almost all the cigars in cabs were unbanded? Just a lovely ribbon or two around all those naked Havanas...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Perfecto Dave said:


> Partagas Shorts....terrible cigar... The most over hyped, expensive $5 cigar on the planet. I wish people would stop buying and talking about how flippin great they are so I could find more to hate!
> 
> I think anything that has a limited band on it myself.


Your kidding but for me what you say is true I just don't like them, Now the post about the RASS I love them. I would be happy to buy all maduros at 50 cents on the dollar as I like em.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't have near the experience to lean on as most of you, but for me, the Monte #2 - I've never had a good one.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

johnmoss said:


> I don't have near the experience to lean on as most of you, but for me, the Monte #2 - I've never had a good one.


That is surprising. The Monte #2 is universally one of everyone's favorite Habano's.


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

joshbhs04 said:


> The RASS for me has never done it. Lots of draw issues and bland flavor. I guess the few ive had could have been bad but who knows.


I guess I am not alone like I thought I was. I have smoked a few RASS an not one of them was good. Bland and flavorless. I believe they were all out of the same box so I do have a few more to try again so I have not completely written them off.

Also for me CoRo. I tried one and was not impressed with "The best robusto in the world". But again I did not write them off since I have more to smoke.


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow some of you guys are speaking blasphemy about some of my favorites :shock:... 2 boxes of Monte No. 2s (50 total) in the last 6 months and maybe one bad stick... RASS happens to be one of my favorites... And the CoRo is the king of the habanos robusto with the PSD4 coming in second by a hair...


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

Kindanutz said:


> Wow some of you guys are speaking blasphemy about some of my favorites :shock:... 2 boxes of Monte No. 2s (50 total) in the last 6 months and maybe one bad stick... RASS happens to be one of my favorites... And the CoRo is the king of the habanos robusto with the PSD4 coming in second by a hair...


This is why I never write off a smoke. I have had a Siglo I blow me away only to be blah the next week. I had a fantastic PSD4 from a box split and my buddy with the other half of the box said it wasnt all that.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

yellowv said:


> That is surprising. The Monte #2 is universally one of everyone's favorite Habano's.





Kindanutz said:


> Wow some of you guys are speaking blasphemy about some of my favorites :shock:... 2 boxes of Monte No. 2s (50 total) in the last 6 months and maybe one bad stick...


Dont' take me wrong. I have no doubt they can be great. I've only had four, ever. Not exactly a wide sample range. I was just expecting a lot. I need to get my hands on more and put them in the back of the winedor and let them sit..For a long time..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

johnmoss said:


> Dont' take me wrong. I have no doubt they can be great. I've only had four, ever. Not exactly a wide sample range. I was just expecting a lot. I need to get my hands on more and put them in the back of the winedor and let them sit..For a long time..


You know sometimes your palate just doesn't get it! Please allow me to explain i personally love the Montie #2 never had a bad one many very good ones and quite a few great ones.
Now many rave about the Grand Edmundo for the life of me i just don't get it!
Morrow if there is one Smoke what you like,Like what you smoke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

joshbhs04 said:


> The RASS for me has never done it. Lots of draw issues and bland flavor. I guess the few ive had could have been bad but who knows.


This is my favorite CC so far.


avitti said:


> The Monte 2- ..its a love-hate relationship i have for this cigar


I really like this one too.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You know sometimes your palate just doesn't get it! Please allow me to explain i personally love the Montie #2 never had a bad one many very good ones and quite a few great ones.
> Now many rave about the Grand Edmundo for the life of me i just don't get it!
> Morrow if there is one Smoke what you like,Like what you smoke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I agree 100%...Love Monte 2's but the GE has not done it for me yet and I've smoked through a box and a half. That said the last GE I had was by far the best.


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm madly in lust with Monte 2s. Never had a bad one, most are very good and some are spectacular. I just finished a box and am hesitant to open the last box in my stash, since I can't afford any more cigars until Christmas. As for overhyped, my wallet is screaming the word Behike, but since I've never smoked one, I can't offer an informed, intelligent opinion. 

With so many excellent regular production cigars from Boli, Partagas, RA, H. Upmann and Montecristo, I'm somewhat reluctant to pay super-premium prices for an extra band and maybe a slightly different leaf selection or blend, so perhaps many of the LEs and REs I'd classify in that category.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

DarrelMorris said:


> This is my favorite CC so far.
> 
> I really like this one too.


Hey Darrel it has come to my attention that Vit meant to give you a positive R/G! But hit you with a minus by mistake!
Please except this bump from me as well as apologies from Vit for the mistake!


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Hey Darrel it has come to my attention that Vit meant to give you a positive R/G! But hit you with a minus by mistake!
> Please except this bump from me as well as apologies from Vit for the mistake!


Thank you Tone,you are a class act act my friend..Darrel sorry for my mistake..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Peace my brother glad to help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks guys. It wasn't that big of a deal, but I do really appreciate you guys fixing it.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Mine as also been the Monte 2. i have only had 3 but none of them cooperated at all. I have a box resting (not the same as the 3 i tried), i'll see how they turn out. Tony what was the disappointment with the  La Esception Italian Re? i have a few resting and was just wondering.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I just really don't care for the flavor profile or rather lack of flavor profile i should say!
There are a lot better cigars out there for much less money. The Cohiba Lancero comes to mind!


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Vegas Robaina as one of the more popular marques has never quite done it for me. Just don't know why. Only the Don appeals to me.

Another will be the more recent batches of Punch.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

avitti said:


> The Monte 2- ..its a love-hate relationship i have for this cigar


I have yet to have a Monte #2 that wasn't great. For me they're probably the most reliable smoke out there. But for cigars I've been disappointed in: Monte #4. I bought a box when I was in Cuba and although the taste was good, it seems 2 out of 3 are packed way too tight, and the inside of your mouth gets so raw and sore from trying to draw on the thing, that it just makes the experience frustrating. I probably just got an 'off' box, but I won't buy them by the box again.

Then again, this thread is for bad 'hyped' cigars and there's not a lot of 'hype' over Monte 4's...


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

I'll clarify my statement for you Jake. I've tasted Monte 2's that were chocolate bombs from the first puff till my fingers burned.I've tasted Monte 2's that were creamy, rich,with wood and cedar hints and a touch of spice.I've tasted Monte 2's that have had a little bit of flavor but nothing worth writing about.I've also tasted Monte 2's that were bland and tasted like cardboard.My disdain for the Monte 2 comes from the fact that all of the the above tastes can and have come from the same box,more than once.Very inconsistent cigar imho-one that i would like to enjoy but has let me down more times than not.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

avitti said:


> I'll clarify my statement for you Jake. I've tasted Monte 2's that were chocolate bombs from the first puff till my fingers burned.I've tasted Monte 2's that were creamy, rich,with wood and cedar hints and a touch of spice.I've tasted Monte 2's that have had a little bit of flavor but nothing worth writing about.I've also tasted Monte 2's that were bland and tasted like cardboard.My disdain for the Monte 2 comes from the fact that all of the the above tastes can and have come from the same box,more than once.Very inconsistent cigar imho-one that i would like to enjoy but has let me down more times than not.


I have to totally agree here as my experience is the same. A CC noob recently told me he had bought Monte #2s because of the advice he was given re them being a great noob starter cigar. That advice fails the reality test in my book & is a poor suggestion for someone starting out. Thank goodness he only started with a 5er.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

avitti said:


> I'll clarify my statement for you Jake. I've tasted Monte 2's that were chocolate bombs from the first puff till my fingers burned.I've tasted Monte 2's that were creamy, rich,with wood and cedar hints and a touch of spice.I've tasted Monte 2's that have had a little bit of flavor but nothing worth writing about.I've also tasted Monte 2's that were bland and tasted like cardboard.My disdain for the Monte 2 comes from the fact that all of the the above tastes can and have come from the same box,more than once.Very inconsistent cigar imho-one that i would like to enjoy but has let me down more times than not.


That's always been the case Vit with Montie #2 very inconsistent cigar as of late though things are better. Cuban Cigars in general are all smoking great very young this has been going on since late 09. Also taste is subjective one mans meat anothers poison. In the world of Cuban cigars i say smoke em all let God sort them out lol!


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That's always been the case Vit with Montie #2 very inconsistent cigar as of late though things are better. Cuban Cigars in general are all smoking great very young this has been going on since late 09. Also taste is subjective one mans meat anothers poison. In the world of Cuban cigars i say smoke em all let God sort them out lol!


I hear you loud and clear my friend-i have around 25-30 Montes(various cigars) in the humidor,I don't see how that number will grow,since once again i've placed my own embargo on them..


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Wow. I've had a night-and-day different experience with Monte 2s. They're what I refer to as my 'ole reliable. 

Strange stuff.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Crazy to see how polarizing the Monte 2 is. I never thought it had hype since I rarely see them recommended and the price isn't bad at all. I think hype means something different for everyone. Must something that is $50 be 5 times better than a $10 cigar? Or must it just be the best? I saw the price of the 1966s recently and was blown away at the price. Are they thought of as the best of all time? if not, does that make them overhyped or just overpriced? I'm too new so I will pass throwing any names out.

I will say the first Monte 4 I had was bland, and then i had one from the same box 3-6mo. later and it was fantastic. I think it had just hit being 2yrs old so maybe it was just ending a bit of a sick period by the time I revisited it. If I have something I don't like (like the H upmann PCs I have now that taste like cat piss) I will just revisit them in 6mo and hope for improvement. 

I think if everyone put how old the cigar was it may help too. Maybe a 1yr old Monte 2 sucks, but a 1month old or 5yr old one is good. Might be able to find a sweet spot or a period to avoid trying something so we're not disappointed. Always like these threads, props to the OP.


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

FWIW, I'll take a Behike 54 or a Siglo VI over a 1966 right now. I bought a box of 1966's a few months ago and smoked one with my Dad and brother in law on my Dad's 60th b-day. I was a little let down...it was a good cigar...I knew it was going to be different than both the Behike and Siglo VI, but it wasn't better...in any way, really. I think it's one that definitely needs some time. I plan on giving it a year and smoking another one...

That said, I don't think the 1966 is overrated, at least IMHO...clearly it's, to Cohiba anyway...'the best'. The cigar is gorgeous...and I love opening the box from time to time and burying my nose...it's intoxicating. Maybe my expectations were to high...but of all the 'current' cigars that I've paid more than $30/ea for...my money is on a Behike 54.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Speaking of Cohibas, I am surprised somebody has yet to mention the Maduro 5s. :lol:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

sengjc said:


> Speaking of Cohibas, I am surprised somebody has yet to mention the Maduro 5s. :lol:


They have dumbass, as usual without qualification on this forum. LOL :hippie:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> For me, this is an easy one. The incredible hype around the Cohiba Maduro 5 release.
> 
> The 5 year old special wrapper.
> 
> ...


Must agree Bob a real Pig of a cigar!


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

bpegler said:


> Remember when almost all the cigars in cabs were unbanded? Just a lovely ribbon or two around all those naked Havanas...


I do remember, and almost all of my cigars are this way. Thank god I bought enough cigars to hold me over until the day I die. Seriously, with all of he le/re bullshit going on these days, I just wish I could buy a cab (or ten) of partagas lonsdales.

As for my biggest hype cigar, how about any cohiba save the esplendidos, lanceros or select year coro? Sig series are a huge disappointment for me, I dont even want to mention the crap ass maduros.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

While there are a few exception, I find most RE's disappointing and even fewer worth the $$$$.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

pistol said:


> I do remember, and almost all of my cigars are this way. Thank god I bought enough cigars to hold me over until the day I die. Seriously, with all of he le/re bullshit going on these days, I just wish I could buy a cab (or ten) of partagas lonsdales.
> 
> As for my biggest hype cigar, how about any cohiba save the esplendidos, lanceros or select year coro? Sig series are a huge disappointment for me, I dont even want to mention the crap ass maduros.


I too love the Classic line the Siglo line i could take or leave!
As for those Manuro 5's uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

I think almost all CC's are over-hyped. The forbidden fruit mentality run amok.
That said, I have had a few that I really like.........but only a couple would I rave about.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Stinkdyr said:


> I think almost all CC's are over-hyped. The forbidden fruit mentality run amok.
> That said, I have had a few that I really like.........but only a couple would I rave about.


I completely disagree. There's a reason why cigar lovers in Europe and Asia almost exclusively smokes Cuban cigars, and it isn't because they're illegal in the US. There are some nice non Cuban cigars out there, but as a whole, the best cigars in the world come out of Cuba.


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

Stinkdyr said:


> I think almost all CC's are over-hyped. The forbidden fruit mentality run amok.
> That said, I have had a few that I really like.........but only a couple would I rave about.


I disagree for one simple reason... the CC flavors are different to me (I understand that could be dismissed as subjective). If something is different or unique in comparison to other available options then I believe people can rightly and understandably prefer that unique option. It would be different if Non CCs had the exact same flavors as CCs.... but since that is not the case I think it is perfectly understandable that a person prefers the flavors in a CC.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

pistol said:


> I completely disagree. There's a reason why cigar lovers in Europe and Asia almost exclusively smokes Cuban cigars, and it isn't because they're illegal in the US. There are some nice non Cuban cigars out there, but as a whole, the best cigars in the world come out of Cuba.


A few members from Europe and Australia have said one reason is cost and availability. They don't have a ton of NC stuff, and the stuff they do have is more expensive. The ones on here at least seem to enjoy NCs quite a bit.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't know to many guys that would spend thousands on CC's just because it's they're the forbidden
fruit, especially since most of us smoke by ourselves......who would we be impressing ???

That argument might be true for the first few purchases, but not yrs..


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Stinkdyr said:


> I think almost all CC's are over-hyped. The forbidden fruit mentality run amok.
> That said, I have had a few that I really like.........but only a couple would I rave about.


May I ask which couple you would rave about?


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> They have dumbass, as usual without qualification on this forum. LOL :hippie:


Oh yeah, they have. :bounce:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

sengjc said:


> Oh yeah, they have. :bounce:


LOL. Nice to see you mate. :dance:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Cigar Noob said:


> A few members from Europe and Australia have said one reason is cost and availability. They don't have a ton of NC stuff, and the stuff they do have is more expensive. The ones on here at least seem to enjoy NCs quite a bit.


Agreed. I have free legal access to cuban cigars and have had since I started smoking. That said, 30% of my holdings are NC & happily so. All of these NCs are here because the BOTLs on the forums have done me the honour of shipping or gifting them as few are available here.  To write off whole country tobacco production is to limit your palate & maybe that is ok for some, not me. Sort of like saying "I only drink coffee farted by a Civet" methinks. ound:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Stinkdyr said:


> I think almost all CC's are over-hyped. The forbidden fruit mentality run amok.
> That said, I have had a few that I really like.........but only a couple would I rave about.


I would be interested in how large your sample was. At least several thousand I would suppose, just to have had a handful of each vitola from each marque. Plus there's the question of age, are most of your Havanas recent production, or do they all have some age to them?

"Almost all" is a very broad statement.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

pistol said:


> I completely disagree. There's a reason why cigar lovers in Europe and Asia almost exclusively smokes Cuban cigars, and it isn't because they're illegal in the US. There are some nice non Cuban cigars out there, but as a whole, the best cigars in the world come out of Cuba.


Bear in mind that Euros and Asians have MANY FEWER nc's to choose from than do US cigar smokers.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

jdfutureman said:


> May I ask which couple you would rave about?


Some that I have liked a lot: HdM, Cohiba, VR, Partagas......and another I would rather not name. Spread out over last 20 years.
Don't want to reveal the couple of ravers.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Stinkdyr said:


> Bear in mind that Euros and Asians have MANY FEWER nc's to choose from than do US cigar smokers.


That is true. We don't get as many NCs outside the US.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

> Asia almost exclusively smokes Cuban cigars


 Not the case from people I know and smoke with. Apart from a few elitists our stash's are 30 to 40% NC.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Stinkdyr said:


> Bear in mind that Euros and Asians have MANY FEWER nc's to choose from than do US cigar smokers.


Why do you think this is? Think about it...


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Tarks said:


> Why do you think this is? Think about it...


It seems that you are alluding to the idea that since it is what sells the most, it must be the best. McDonald's sells the most burgers ....

(not comparing McD's to CCs)


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Cigar Noob said:


> It seems that you are alluding to the idea that since it is what sells the most, it must be the best. McDonald's sells the most burgers ....
> 
> (not comparing McD's to CCs)


Why poke the bear !


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Cigar Noob said:


> It seems that you are alluding to the idea that since it is what sells the most, it must be the best. McDonald's sells the most burgers ....
> 
> (not comparing McD's to CCs)


I'm not letting you drag me into a point counterpoint argument. If you enjoy your cigars, I'm totally cool with that. I'll enjoy mine.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Not the case from people I know and smoke with. Apart from a few elitists our stash's are 30 to 40% NC.


Ah so...


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

I wonder.... could the problem that some CC'S are great one time and terrible the next be due to the huge amount of counterfeits out there? I know many people minutely study the proper placement of tax stamps, holograms, label color etc...but i'm thinking...so do the bad guys.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

pistol said:


> I'm not letting you drag me into a point counterpoint argument. If you enjoy your cigars, I'm totally cool with that. I'll enjoy mine.


Holy out of context batman! Tough for me to drag you in to something when it was a direct response to another persons post.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Cigar Noob said:


> It seems that you are alluding to the idea that since it is what sells the most, it must be the best. McDonald's sells the most burgers ....
> 
> (not comparing McD's to CCs)


Cubans are the best, generally speaking. That's my opinion. Smoke what you like, like what you smoke.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Jeff, you sneaky bastard! ( In my best Dan Akroyd to Jane Curtain voice).

The biggest reason why ass-ians and yeeropeens don't buy more non-Coobins is cuza taxes. There ain't no aimbargo widdem coontrees, so they gittem' cheaper. The converse is the case in the US. We get non-Cubans a LOT cheaper than in any other coontree... And, YES, it's for a reason and THAT reason is SPITE! Spite towards Castro. PLain und zimple.

Always love seeing you post, Jeff!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Damn I'm so old I can't remember if I posted in this thread so here goes. The same can be said about nons in the US most in the US buy largely nons
(now why do you think that is LOL) No need to answer just saying flawed logic.

I am with Al,Bob and Warren on this one, I love many of both and when I am done I hope my percentages are like Warrens. I have many of both that I love.

I am sorry I don't now have an example of the most hyped Cuban so far the ones I don't like as much I believe I will in a few years and they are not the big names. I just wanted to post and agree, this time on the side of reason. Okay 1st time for everything


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tarks said:


> Cubans are the best, generally speaking. That's my opinion. Smoke what you like, like what you smoke.


This!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Works for me!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't know if it's funny or just plain maddening but every time we have a "biggest hype cuban discussion" it generally, if not always, gravitates toward "they are all hype". Why do person (s) try to convince people what they should or shouldn't like when it comes to the simple pursuit of an innocent pleasure?

Grab my arm and tell me not to text while driving...help me avoid driving over a collapsed bridge...encourage me not to swim with white pointers and hungry alligators....but please, please quit trying to convince me that cuban tobacco, most all of it anyway, isn't absolutely fabulous because it absolutely and most positively is just that, fabuloso. At the same time, just try and pry my Carlos Torano Master Torpedos out of my hands by telling me that only habanos are worth smoking and I will simply laugh and move on to new company.

Now back to topic: The next most hyped cuban cigar I have ever had was the small Behike. I have had two of them and would gladly have exchanged a CORO or PSD No. 4 for each.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Tarks said:


> Cubans are the best, generally speaking. That's my opinion. Smoke what you like, like what you smoke.


I'm with you, but there are some nice non Cubans out there- anejos and pams are my guilty pleasure. As a whole though, my stash is 90 percent habanos and 10 percent everything else; I'm a happy man.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

tpharkman said:


> I don't know if it's funny or just plain maddening but every time we have a "biggest hype cuban discussion" it generally, if not always, gravitates toward "they are all hype". Why do person (s) try to convince people what they should or shouldn't like when it comes to the simple pursuit of an innocent pleasure?
> 
> Grab my arm and tell me not to text while driving...help me avoid driving over a collapsed bridge...encourage me not to swim with white pointers and hungry alligators....but please, please quit trying to convince me that cuban tobacco, most all of it anyway, isn't absolutely fabulous because it absolutely and most positively is just that, fabuloso. At the same time, just try and pry my Carlos Torano Master Torpedos out of my hands by telling me that only habanos are worth smoking and I will simply laugh and move on to new company.
> 
> Now back to topic: The next most hyped cuban cigar I have ever had was the small Behike. I have had two of them and would gladly have exchanged a CORO or PSD No. 4 for each.


I think we are saying the same thing only different LOL I disagree big time on the Behike but that is something we can't argue because we all like what we like. Which bring the whole thread back to what you already said maddening 

I guess as a few other topics I need to just stop posting because I feel the same way. But people say no post we want to hear your opinion, Then in the next breath try and tell me what I smoke is not as good as theirs, I'm not talking about you Thad just agreeing with you, I think we just heard it to many times. I feel your frustration.

Cubans are Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Some non Cubans are Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BTW Stop texting and driving


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Having me a Rodrigo Habano Classico Lancero at the moment.

Rested for up to a year then dry boxed to below 60%RH and seriously, in my honest opinion, this is one sublime smoke that will appeal to CC smokers who are partial to the Hoyo de Monterrey marque.

Try a couple and see for yourself. I am pairing mine with Diplomatico rum.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Back to topic...


Monte #4 is way over-hyped to me.

I have smoked an '07 and some '10s and they were very underwhelming to me...borderline not enjoyable. However, that might just be my palatial preference (damn that's a mouthful). 

I also don't have any interest in RE's after seeing so many BOTLs say they're massive letdowns in passing or in published reviews. Maybe someday I'll make enough money to think that LEs are worth the extra cost/stick ratio, but for now I want to find the less expensive gems. Hedging my bets on Juan Lopez.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

MOST RE's
Many LE's
and few things had more hype than the Maddy's when first released.....

Give me predicable good, aged, regular production........ 90% of the time


----------

